# Meet, greet and try and beat...



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Who has the fastest GT-R driver combination????

Who thinks they can drive fast (not me)?????

Who wants to put there name down to match their mouths and egos????

Well the time is now here to show what you can do!!!

MotorSport Vision News :: Club MSV launches How Fast track events at Bedford Autodrome 

This is like a Time Attack but a bit less expensive.

Basically turn up at Bedford, have a hour to tune, balance your car and learn the track or sit and have a cup of tea, then 1 out lap, 1 flying lap to set a time, and 1 cool down lap.. Simples.!!!

The Tango'd Milltek / Litchfield tuned GT-R driven by a slow old fart (me) will be there on the 15th August to set a time.

Most of the owners of GT-R's I have seen on road drive like pussies, spending more time cleaning their cars than driving them and fewer take them on track - this is an ideal opportunity to put your well spent money and talent to the test...

One flying lap, you won't even get into 6th gear...

Best GT-R so far, standard car 1.23-6... GT3 Gen 2 RS 121.9 (fastest coupe) best time overall Radical 1.13-6...

My GT-R will be running well over 700 bhp with a new map configuration from Iain Litchfield and a new larger bore exhaust from Milltek and I am hoping to get under the 1.20 sec barrier...

How many fancy a go???

Rich.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

yes but you are being modest about your driving skills


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> yes but you are being modest about your driving skills


At 50 my eyes are not what they used to be, I'm carrying far too much excess weight, my reactions are now measured in hours instead of micro-seconds, and I have to stop every 25 miles for a pee....

This old age is a bugger.... 

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I have had a couple of PM's regarding my car...

the latest spec is:-

Milltek Downpipes with pressed collector
Milltek Y-Pipe with resonator
Milltek 90mm rear section pipe
Milltek rear box an Titanium tail trims
Litchfield custom remap with Ecutek Race / road Rom software
Litchfield Roller Bearing Turbos with Billet Compressor wheels
Litchfield enlarged Turbo intakes
Forge Motorsport MK II intake kit
Forge Motorsport large header tank and heavy duty water pipes
Forge Motorsport Front Mount Intercooler
Forge Motorsport Transmission cooler
Dodson Motorsport Gearbox Circlips
Dodson Motorsport Transmission sump Magnets
Bosch 1100 cc injectors
Twin upgraded fuel pumps
AP Racing J hook brake discs with Ferodo DS2500 pads
BBs 20" Alloy Wheels No. 1 of 50.
Lose nut behind the wheel.... 

I think that about covers the mechanical side, a few extra carbon fibre bits and its done...

Oh yes and a special go faster wrap from Totally Dynamic (Lincoln)..

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Hopefully a few more goodies to add before Bedford....

The flames are an optional extra...

R.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Now you have published your spec, everyone is piling in

I'm up for this, in the Zen tune GTR





Chubby said:


> I have had a couple of PM's regarding my car...
> 
> the latest spec is:-
> 
> ...


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Now you have published your spec, everyone is piling in
> 
> I'm up for this, in the Zen tune GTR


Good man...:thumbsup:

As i said it seem most GT-R owners just polish the car and drive them around showing off...

I feel a car like the GT-R is meant to be driven, and there is only one place to drive a GT-R flat out in England...

And the spec is always being slightly upgraded by the week...

Rich.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We already have the details for Sprint events in the events section of the forum and also the full details list and prices in the shop for those that want to Time Attack their cars, albeit at a venue that is not a circuit but is a specialist Sprint venue. These are up and down the UK so plenty for people to attend. Also, for GTROC members your first Sprint is significantly reduced in price.

We also do our own Palmersport Day so could perhaps add this as an element, subject to agreement with Palmersport/MSV


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Fuggles,

Fully understand your comments but this is a well known track, with the opportunity to post your best time against a range of other cars which have set times which have been posted in a well known mag.

Sort of levels the playing field a bit, and it's closer than the Ring...

Rich.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry I didn't appreciate the comparison against other cars I thought you meant owners and drivers from on here


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

To be honest I was meaning both..

I hear a lot about times and figures mentioned on this forum and compared on others on times set around the Ring, and thought that this might be an opportunity to see how the cars compare.

I am not too interested in other people times, i personally want to beat the Ferrari 458's time and see what my car can do.

i would imagine there will be everything car there from full stripped out track cars to the wife's shopping car, but I'm bored with just going around in circles i now need to know times, and what the modifications I have done to my car, compare with those times.

It's no good having 1000 bhp, if it makes no difference to your lap times or from getting from A to B, and I think this is one of the first tracks that will permit turn up and drive and get timed.

Rich.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am getting the itch to have a run at this as well - will be interesting to compare the time for Ed's NISMO, my Litchfield Stage 2 and your beast!!

Which date are you doing as there are 2 on MSV's link?

David


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Not sure I can make the 15th, but will definitely be up for the 31st which is the other date listed.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm doing the 15th 10 am slot.

Might go back on the 31st with more mods to compare..

Rich.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

could be interested in this if im in the country!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Chubby said:


> At 50 my eyes are not what they used to be, I'm carrying far too much excess weight, my reactions are now measured in hours instead of micro-seconds, and I have to stop every 25 miles for a pee....
> 
> This old age is a bugger....
> 
> Rich.



Three rules for the over 50's:

Never waste a hardon
never trust a fart 
and...Never Pass a Toilet
:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Three rules for the over 50's:
> 
> Never waste a hardon
> never trust a fart
> ...


For the thirtysomethings that should read..

Never trust a hardon

Never waste a fart


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> For the thirtysomethings that should read..
> 
> Never trust a hardon
> 
> Never waste a fart


PMSL and there was no toilet nearby


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Unfortunately the driver variance is likely to make more difference than the cars, so the times will reflect the combination and not quite so useful for direct car comparison purposes I suppose Maybe those who have done a Palmer Sport on a dry day could at least compare lap times to benchmark driver somewhat? or ask if MSV if they have a benchmark car to drive too on the day. I certainly know there were very many seconds difference, same cars, same day different drivers when I went recently.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Three rules for the over 50's:
> 
> Never waste a hardon
> never trust a fart
> ...


Quality - I remember the quote from the film..... and it's correct..

and he should have put - don't let an old bugger drive a 750bhp sports car.... 

That's why I'm so slow then!!!!!

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

OldBob said:


> Unfortunately the driver variance is likely to make more difference than the cars, so the times will reflect the combination


Fully agree - but I have found that my dead Granny could drive the GT-R fast... It's that sort of car that lets you get away with complete murder.....

If you know what I mean Harry!!!!

R.


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Same here ..... plz put me on (Subject to me bing in England) ! It would be a good opportunity to learn and run behind you all, actually I like Bedford too


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> I am getting the itch to have a run at this as well - will be interesting to compare the time for Ed's NISMO, my Litchfield Stage 2 and your beast!!
> 
> Which date are you doing as there are 2 on MSV's link?
> 
> David


Might have to pop down to Tewkesbury for a stealthy stage 6 in the interim.

If it is the full circuit then I will be monstered on the straight, lol


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

It's the short West Circuit - 1.8 miles long. Still very fast with some slow tight corners - need good brakes, fine handling and plenty of power... Oh yes and elephant size balls for the driver...

I have everything bar the balls like an elephant... Lol

R


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh hang on, it's the west circuit, where I have much Palmersport form


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Might have to pop down to Tewkesbury for a stealthy stage 6 in the interim. lol


I would highly recommend it.... Well worth the money..

Rich


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Oh hang on, it's the west circuit, where I have much Palmersport form


Think your out of excuses then.... Lol


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Just seen your email Rich, sounds great will put my name down. Should be a laugh


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Will be interesting with different stages of tune..

Will be down for stage 7 soon... Lol

Rich


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Brunters "On your Marks" Charity Event is on Sat. 13th Aug too... a weekend and Monday of petrolhedonism for GTROCers...! :clap: :squintdan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

how many people who have shown an interest in this thread are aware that we have a regular Palmersport event every year (exclusively for us), take part in a big charity event with other clubs involving all manner of cars and excoticar, do our own track days with the MLR, do Sprints with the MLR? It seems there is a lot of stuff we do that gets little support and yet events like this do generate interest even though we do many similar events. If we get more at our events we can do more and make them cheaper. More support for all the events we do would go a long way to getting more people together and more cars on track for less


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> how many people who have shown an interest in this thread are aware that we have a regular Palmersport event every year (exclusively for us), take part in a big charity event with other clubs involving all manner of cars and excoticar, do our own track days with the MLR, do Sprints with the MLR? It seems there is a lot of stuff we do that gets little support and yet events like this do generate interest even though we do many similar events. If we get more at our events we can do more and make them cheaper. More support for all the events we do would go a long way to getting more people together and more cars on track for less


This one appeals to me because it is officially timed - I don't know of any others that are except for full competition days!!

If you know better - I will be glad to attend - However, on most track sessions I have been on I seem to be the only GT-R R35 on track!!

Rich.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Chubby said:


> This one appeals to me because it is officially timed - I don't know of any others that are except for full competition days!!
> 
> If you know better - I will be glad to attend - However, on most track sessions I have been on I seem to be the only GT-R R35 on track!!
> 
> Rich.


And you're waving the flag for us Orange owners.....gonna put you on a strict diet (you eat what has been killed or grown...not that rubbish processed food) and get you into training ahead of this challenge so you can be the one who puts his 'Vettel' finger in the air.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

anilj said:


> And you're waving the flag for us Orange owners.....gonna put you on a strict diet (you eat what has been killed or grown...not that rubbish processed food) and get you into training ahead of this challenge so you can be the one who puts his 'Vettel' finger in the air.....:thumbsup:


ROFL - I'll try my best but I'm not as quick as I used to be... Diet started already to get into race suit... 

Rich.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Chubby said:


> This one appeals to me because it is officially timed - I don't know of any others that are except for full competition days!!
> 
> If you know better - I will be glad to attend - However, on most track sessions I have been on I seem to be the only GT-R R35 on track!!
> 
> Rich.


And you're waving the flag for us Orange owners.....gonna put you on a strict diet (you eat what has been killed or grown...not that rubbish processed food) and get you into training ahead of this challenge so you can be the one who puts his 'Vettel' finger in the air.....:thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I think it was such an important point, I had to make it twice....looks like I must have spilt some of my Kebab sauce on the keyboard....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

All the Sprint events are professionally timed. It's not a competition for us, although if you're timing it by definition you're doping it to compete against something (even yourself) surely?

The problem with the "I'm the only one in an R35" comment is a self-fulfilling one. Get more and we get more and then more. We have had several new GT-rs on track at our events and would love to see more. However we can only run so many events per year and hope that we get a good turnout at each. All the dates and details are on the forum (events section)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chubby said:


> This one appeals to me because it is officially timed - I don't know of any others that are except for full competition days!!
> 
> If you know better - I will be glad to attend - However, on most track sessions I have been on I seem to be the only GT-R R35 on track!!
> 
> Rich.


I have done an MLR organised sprint and it was great fun.
GTROC members are invited to participate in their Guest class.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Then I will have to put my name down for a few, but as usual time is short, and everything these days seem to clash with something else...

David - let me know when your next doing one and I'll trip along

Anyone doing Jap Fest 2 at Donny on the 10th July???

R.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> The problem with the "I'm the only one in an R35" comment is a self-fulfilling one. Get more and we get more and then more.


Not wanting to change the subject but I don't find it self-fulfilling at all - when I was a Jap Fest at Castle Combe there were many R-35's there but none on track.. Which brings me back to a very important question if you don't use a R-35 on track where do you / the owners use them to there potential????Because it doesn't get going until it gets over 100mph, which is an instant ban..!!!

And I've seen plenty on the road, going along at 50mph.... ''No point having a shiny tool if you don't use it"

Confused of Nottingham.....


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

But lets leave that for another thread / day....

Rich.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Without reading through the whole thread - Are they putting a noise limit on participants ? Couldnt find any answers this morning ???


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes it's 101db's - I've had special tail pipes designed and made by Milltek, don't add to the cars looks but do the job very well...

Will be testing at Donny next weekend.

Rich.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Chubby said:


> ''No point having a shiny tool if you don't use it"
> 
> Confused of Nottingham.....


Said Maid Marion to Friar Tuck......Rich you're a _poet_ and you know *it*...

My money is on one of the late entry SVM cars.....hopefully not that ghastly 'Hulk' Green, but a nice Orange...:clap: I can almost see the 'Vettel' finger already....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Chubby said:


> Not wanting to change the subject but I don't find it self-fulfilling at all - when I was a Jap Fest .....


I wasn't talking about 'shows' but about specific track days organised by the GTROC and MLR.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> I wasn't talking about 'shows' but about specific track days organised by the GTROC and MLR.


Ok I'll promise to make the next one I can .... 

Truce?

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

anilj said:


> Said Maid Marion to Friar Tuck......Rich you're a _poet_ and you know *it*...
> 
> My money is on one of the late entry SVM cars.....hopefully not that ghastly 'Hulk' Green, but a nice Orange...:clap: I can almost see the 'Vettel' finger already....:thumbsup:


I was thinking it could be an orange car - but was thinking Litchfields more than any other Company - they have a very quick young driver...lol ;-)

Rich


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Chubby said:


> Yes it's 101db's - I've had special tail pipes designed and made by Milltek, don't add to the cars looks but do the job very well...
> 
> Will be testing at Donny next weekend.
> 
> Rich.


does it turn the noise into fire?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

No still get flames - just pointed downwards... Lol

Rich.

Pics to follow soon as I get permission..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Chubby said:


> Ok I'll promise to make the next one I can ....


next sprint

track day diary

shop - track days

shop - sprints


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like the next available date would be the Oulton Park Spint..

Will get it booked as soon as I get back from the IoM next week. 



R.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't think the green hulk thing would pass the noise test anyway - that's more of a 1/4 mile car anyway - if we go down that road we'll be stripping the internals out of our cars - this should be normal road cars - not chasing Radicals and such...

Rich


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Did fancy this but can't make either date

Gonna break my GT-R's track cherry at Cadwell in 2weeks


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Good man...


----------

